# fluval edge -white cloud mountain minnow biotope



## cuprajake (Jan 19, 2012)

hey guy's

first post here, so hello roud:

not had a tank for over a year now, the itch was coming back, sadly we have no room in our two bed for a larger tank, so i decided on a nano, the edge seems to fit the bill perfect.

will post pics up soon

i want to have a super clean and low cost setup, i would love to do marine, but dont have the time/money to give it the propper dedication, same goes for co2 and ferts really,

while i would love to do something like this:

http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5068/5655844667_3f25cc8cfe.jpg

im thinking id need more lighting and co2+ferts, umm not sure as i do like it,

so was thinking cold water minnows 

like this:










if anyone has any info on planted nanos though id be happy to listen if i could achieve the above

cheers jake


----------



## FriendsNotFood (Sep 21, 2010)

If ALL you had in your tank was HC like the pic you attached, I don't think you'd need CO2 or crazy lighting... it will just grow in a lot slower than with CO2 and you might want to grow it emersed first.


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 19, 2012)

thats what i though, i knew it grew in pretty much any conditions haha

whats the correct name fo hc?


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

Hemmianthus callitrichoides.

While the attached picture is of an Edge aquarium you definitely would need to upgrade the lighting if you want the same results. If you hunt down the thread that is originally from you can see the mad DIY LED upgrade that guy built.

If you want something similar, but low maintenance, no CO2 and barely and ferts you should consider mosses. That's what I've been doing with my Edge... the link is in my sig, take a look


----------



## raven_wilde (Jul 12, 2006)

although... if you are set on a biotope for minnows, a non-planted setup would be more accurate... though I'm not sure how white clouds would do long term in and Edge, I would think that they'd like more room to dart about.


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 19, 2012)

thanks for the reply, i have the upgraded led bulbs already, but may make a day time rig for while im out, i do still have stuff left over from my planted days, 

i have heard of liquid c02 but never used it, same with home made ferts,

i used to have a heavily planted tank, with co2 and daily dosing etc

resulted in this:


























i have been and bought my substrate and some nice stone for it, stuff it im going planted haha

i wanted to stay cold water thats all, regarding the minnows,

i have a link to the thread, it was a good idea but no finished pic of the tank,

any other carpet verieties of plant that would do well.???


----------



## kuni (May 7, 2010)

raven_wilde said:


> although... if you are set on a biotope for minnows, a non-planted setup would be more accurate... though I'm not sure how white clouds would do long term in and Edge, I would think that they'd like more room to dart about.


From fishbase: "Found in clean, sluggish coastal stream amongst hydrophytes(aquatic plants)"

George's white cloud biotope, which was posted above, got dinged by the judges because it should have contained plants.


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 19, 2012)

shame, it does look nice, 

im 100% on a iwagumi scaped tank now,

i just need to find a plant that will carpet using the stock led bulbs, and a co2 liquid fert.

i may/will make a light bar that can be put on the tank, during the day for when im out, this will give good light wattage for 6hrs or so and then when im home can be hidden and just the led's used while im home,

i see glosso and hc are quite hard to grow, i also want to start submerged as apposed to growing it without water, im just struggling a little on a good plant, as being in the uk stockists being local are few and far between..


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 19, 2012)

could some one id the moss and the grass please

http://bp1.blogger.com/_PzS7uu5wEGw/SECsmNnv3BI/AAAAAAAAAB4/D7QTXWLmh-E/s1600-h/norbert1.jpg


----------



## BassMiesterNJ (Dec 2, 2007)

I have (6) White Clouds and a Pygmy Cory in a 6G LED.

They all seem to be thriving at room temp which is great because I do not want a heater in that tank.

Play sand, small piece of driftwood, a few stones, Java Fern and Java Moss.

Minimalist approach for me and the White Clouds were a great fit.


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 19, 2012)

thats good to know, i do like them for a cold water fish, its that or gold fish haha

im still so torn between a nice river set up or a planted tank, i have the tools to do both now,

im just not sure if hairgrass and java moss will do well in a tank with only led lighting and no co2 injection,,


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

Crypt parva is doing well for me in a LED tank. It isn't a carpeting plant, as such, but a nice low, small plant. A group of them could give you a nice look, or even a single one as an accent along with the rocks. Java moss will grow just about anywhere :smile:


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 19, 2012)

im thinking something like this:










top and front view, this way i keep the carpeting plant under the more intese light, and still get a nice feel, im just unsure of which carpet plant to use or do i use a moss, i do have brown substrate and sand to use so can use both i would love hc, but i dont think it would grow,

opinions needed from the more experienced :help:


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 19, 2012)

Stuck to my first though and went with river rock. I dont have time to commit to plants. As much as I would like them. Although the upgraded led bulbs are bright.


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## cuprajake (Jan 19, 2012)

Tank now has a stand, and if full of water. The bubbles up top are a nightmare lol. Seeded the tank with mature media from another tank so will check perams tomorrow once all clear. Tank is pretty quite although you can see air trapped causing any noise issues people have reported. 

I used black vynal along the back of the tank, but may remove that I'm I'm not happy with it, just can't see it yet till it settles. 

The led bulbs are bright, I am going to add java moss in places. Then maybe if that grows well make a moss tank, but don't tell the wife haha.


----------



## scapegoat (Jun 3, 2010)

very cool. i saw the same tank you posted above and wanted to make a similar tank w/ plants. ended up buying too many plants though!

i think yours is coming along very nicely.


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 19, 2012)

thanks, 

we went to ikea for the table its sat on and saw some led strip lights that can be arranged as edge lighting, so if the java takes off then i may have a few more plants, saw the minnows today at the lfs they are very small so im hoping the tank will do for the time being, they seemed fine in the small shop tank haha..


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 19, 2012)

quick pic


the edge by cuprajake1, on Flickr


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 19, 2012)

tank checked out ok this morning, the old filtermedia should hopefully do the trick, think i have a tiny water bourne bloom, but will keep an eye on that, also have fine floss to polish the water,

so with everything looking ok, i visited the lfs and got 6 white cloud minnows along with the java moss, which i have broken down to clumps and tied to various size stones, hoping it will grow ok

few pics


white cloud biotope by cuprajake1, on Flickr


white cloud biotope by cuprajake1, on Flickr


white cloud biotope by cuprajake1, on Flickr

jake


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 19, 2012)

does java moss need any liquid ferts? or liquid co2?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 7, 2010)

Nice scape, your tank looks awesome.

Because you only have a a little amount of Java Fern, If you add ferts i would think that you would get a nice big algae outbreak. It will be fine without them.


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks, I'm hoping th java moss recovers from being cut into pieces lol. Im still tempted to try a hc carpet with small co2 injection and modded light in the hood. 

Tank is now crystal clear which is nice, my dad just bought the same tank today which I set up for him tonight.


----------



## kuni (May 7, 2010)

Looks really nice. I think the java moss won't need much attention in that tank. All you'll have to do is take out the moss stones and trim them when they get too ragged looking.


----------



## kwheeler91 (May 26, 2009)

If u kill java moss you have failed horribly at keeping plants.


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 19, 2012)

Now have 4 baby cherry shrimp.


----------



## fusiongt (Nov 7, 2011)

Seems like your rushing it a bit. Hope all survive!


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 19, 2012)

not really, tank is being filtered with mature filter media from another tank..


----------



## wijnands (Aug 13, 2012)

Sorry to drag an old thread from the grave but I found this a fascinating project. Any news?


----------



## cuprajake (Jan 19, 2012)

yes,

infact the tank is going well,

cherry shirmp have multiplied as have some apple snails, its its own little eco-system now,

this was it about 6 weeks ago, 


edge by cuprajake1, on Flickr

needs a better pic tbh

jake


----------

